# ادارة عمليات المخلفات الخطرة



## مهندس محمد جمعه (10 أبريل 2008)

:15:اقدم الى زملائى الاعزاء عرض لموضوعHazardousWaste Operations and Emergency Response ادارة عمليات المخلفات الخطرة و الله الموفق ،،


----------



## sayed00 (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير مهندس محمد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2008)

آسف للتأخر بالرد ولكن كان لدي مشكلة بالتحميل
كتاب ممتاز
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medhat56 (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك اللة لك واقتراحى مع تاييد ان تكون المواضيع الخاصة بالبيئة والصحة المهنية وال iso 14001 
فى مكان واحد لكونها مرتبطة مع بعضها
وان تكون موضوعات السلامة وال ohsas 18001 ايضا فى مكان واحد 
حيث ان الذى يعمل فى كل مجال على حدى يسهل علية البحث ليجد مايحتاج الية 
والفائدة للجميع 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هيثم محمد شعبان (6 يوليو 2010)

هو لو سمحت البورد البريطانى دة لازم لخريجين هندسة مينفعش يعني لخريجين علوم للى بيشتغلو في تخصصات البيئة والصحة والسلامة.؟


----------



## هيثم محمد شعبان (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اصدقائي الاعزاء انا بشتغل في مكتب الجزيرة للاستشارات البيئية بالسعودية وكنت حابب اني استفيد من خبراتكم في موضوع الادارة البيئية للمصانع والشركات لان الموضوع دة شاغلني اوى برجاء افادتي في الموضوع دة وشكرا كتير ليكم


----------



## sherio9 (4 يونيو 2013)

nice book


----------



## طارق المغيربي (24 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nawalzedan (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdallahibrahim30 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

